# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Host Change Process/Timing.

## Robbie

Just wanted to let you all know that today and tomorrow we plan on making the transition to the new host.  This will involve us shutting off all attachment/album permissions sometime today, because transferring those files will take the longest, and if we can prevent new attachments from being posted it will make that transition much more streamlined.  Once all the attachments have been transferred, we will copy the rest of the site over, and at the final moment, we'll shut the website down and begin the database transition and domain transfer.  The website will be turned on at the new host once all tests have been completed, and then once everyone's dns has propagated the new host should start appearing.

I'll be using the websites facebook page to keep everyone posted regarding any delays or problems, and I'm hoping that downtime will be very limited.  But be prepared for several hours of site unavailability tomorrow.

I'd like to thank once again all the Gracious Donors that really pulled through on the recent call for donations. Without your contributions we'd not be where we are today, and this host change should make things better if all goes well.

----------


## Robbie

Attachment uploadng SHOULD now be disabled.  I think I got everyone...if anyone notices anyone uploading attachments until further notice, please post in this thread and let me know.  And so we begin!

----------


## Gidde

Hahaha. I just finished my map  :Wink: 

Good luck with the migration!!

----------


## Robbie

Well, here I am at starbucks, logged in to their internet, and waiting on my coffee...Once the coffee arrives (Iced Grande Caramel Coffee to be exact) I will be shutting down the forums and the next time you see it, we'll be on a new host.  Soon after that I'll be shutting it down again to upgrade to the CMS suite.  See ya soon!

Follow me on facebook...I'll probably be posting any updates/status/problems on there.

----------


## Robbie

Host Change is complete.  I think.

Everything is looking good so far...Except attachments seem to be not quite working yet...I'm going to have to wait for RobA before we figure that out.

----------


## tilt

super - I obviously went to lunch at the right time - didn't even "see" the migration  :Smile:   ... looking forward to everything is finished and up andrunning - good work guys  :Wink:

----------


## Antheon

Lucky me didn't have to wait that long. Home, sweet home again. : )


Antheon
_happy to post again_

----------


## Robbie

Attachments are now fixed (displaying)...For now.  At this point, I'm going to wait for RobA to come online, and then we're going to revert to the original attachment folder structure.  After that, I'll probably have to regenerate thumbnails, which could take a while, and then we'll be upgrading to the CMS suite.  What a busy day for the guild!  Thanks so much for all your support!

----------


## torstan

And thanks a lot for all your hard work.

----------


## Robbie

Currently rebuilding all the attachment thumbnails after reverting to the old attachment storage method.  This could take a while...after that we'll do the CMS upgrade.  Thumbnails will be appearing as they are regenerated.

----------


## tilt

I'll cross my fingers for my thumbs showing up again after the changes, it would be fantastic if it just worked  :Smile:   ... and you're working fast - good job  :Smile:

----------


## Robbie

Well, I just found all your attachments.  Unfortunately I don't think I'm going to be able to get Gidde's attachments back...still workin it.  Your attachments are now in place, but the thumbnails are still regenerating.

----------


## Gidde

Don't worry about it Arcana, you have enough to do and it was my own fault. I have backups of most of em, now that my main pc is back up. Thanks for tryin  :Smile:

----------


## gilgamec

I notice that we've lost the front page, and the Forum has moved from forum.cartographersguild.com to www.cartographersguild.com.  Is this intentional?

----------


## tilt

yes - the CMS will replace that later...

----------


## Robbie

Yes, this is intentional.  The homepage is going to be replaced by the CMS once its installed, which will be done after the thumnails are regenerated.  I'm waiting on a dns redirect for the forum subdomain.

I've re-enabled attachment permissions.  You may now upload attachments.  If you have any problems doing this, please let me know.

----------


## tilt

thanks Arcana, all my attachments have returned to my profile -YIPEE !!  Spaziba, Danke Schön, Tak, Merci and so on....  :Smile:

----------


## tilt

oh gotta ask... how many gigs do all these maps take up?

----------


## Robbie

About 21 gigbytes. Not too shabby  :Wink:

----------


## arsheesh

Hi all.  Well, my attachments got lost in the shuffle.  Not that big of a deal.  I managed to upload the most current version of my Western Baronies map into my WIP page, but I can't seem to upload any other previous attachments.  For instance, in my Trees Tutorial  I tried to re-upload several of the .jpg attachments that had gone missing but was not able to.  The attachments still registered in my attachments folder, but they were completely blank.  I thought, well maybe if I delete all the old attachments and then upload them again that that might solve the problem.  However after deleting all of the old attachments, my attachment manager still showed all of the old attachments (though they were blank), and I still haven't been able to upload replacement attachments.  I even tried renaming the old attachments but that didn't work either.  Can someone please help me?

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Robbie

Attachments were in the process of being regenerated...You should be good to go.

I have now installed the suite...it is not fully configured.  Which means I'm not 100% sure what its all capable of.  Feel free to browse, but PLEASE don't make any changes to any of the blog or cms sections if you are given the option to until further notice.

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks Arcana, I appreciate your looking into this for me.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Gamerprinter

When I click the Forum button in the top of page menu - it takes me to a warning "Gamerprinter - you do not have permission to access this page..." I think there's a glitch in there.

GP

----------


## Antheon

Yupp, i.e. if you click the Blogs-button and then try to return to Home there comes this message. Probably some incompatibility with the cookies (CMS-vBulletin)? : )


Antheon
_searching for errors_

*EDIT:*
GP, is it possible that you clicked on the "Home"-button instead of the "Forum"-button? How I look at it, the "Home"-button seems to direct you to the CMS-site which hasn't been finished yet. Therefor we can not access this site as we do not have the permission to do so. I tried it several times and the only button where I could reproduce the error message was the "Home"-button. So, as long as you click the "Forum"-button until the admins have fixed it, there should be no problem. ; )

----------


## tilt

had the same error going from a post to main forum by clicking home - when I clicked it forum there after, all worked...

----------


## Robbie

Yeah, I'm going to have to do some serious permissions configuration.  First though, stylevars...I also need to put in the sections and categories.

----------


## Robbie

Fixed the CMS Permissions...I think...you all should be able to see them now.

----------


## RobA

Looking good!  Sorry I had a 4 hour power outage because of the windstorm here and could only help by IM on my phone!

-Rob A>

----------

